# Esse 300



## dennigerz (12 Mar 2009)

Hi, has anyone used the esse 300? any hassle installing it into an existing fireplace? Does it do much of a job heating? Thanks


----------



## fmc (12 Mar 2009)

Hi dennigerz,
feedback on all esse have been good but to clarify the model the 300 and 301 both go in with the fireback while the 350 need the fireback to be broken out. Installation is straighforward as long as the insert is a flat surface like marble/granite an arched cast iron insert or one with a canopy aint gonna work. The size of the room or heat needed will determine the model required
I should clarify I sell esse as well as several other brands of insert stoves so am not impartial but feedback from customers has been very good.


----------



## dennigerz (13 Mar 2009)

Hi fmc,

My room is aprox 5 mtrs x 5 mtrs and 9 ft high. Does the inset need insultaion packing put in behind it when it is being installed so that heat loss is reduced up the chimney. I am looking for just the straight input inset, don't want any hacking at fireplace. Thanks


----------



## fmc (13 Mar 2009)

Hi dennigerz,
The 300 or 301 should be fine and neither need the fireback taken out. Both just slot in againest the fireback. No insulation is required behind unless you are left with an air space between the back and stove. On occassion we have had to remove some of the floor where your grate would be as it may have been slightly proud or unlevel. The heat load I worked out is 3-4 kw but this is an approximation as it doesn't take into account windows insulation etc. Give me a shout if you need any further info our check out the blog where I posted more info specificly on inset stoves theres a link to it via our site.


----------



## dennigerz (13 Mar 2009)

Hi fmc, thanks for getting back to me, i cannot access your site, there seems to be a problem, can you send me on a price for each stove, but i think if any i'd be going for 301. My fireplace dimensions are H 563mm W410 and depth 225mm. That's why im just wondering about the insultaion, to fill up any gaps that i may have, Thanks


----------



## fmc (13 Mar 2009)

Hi dennigerz
Thanks for the update on the site the .ie domain seems to be broken linking it to .com 
the .com seems to be working fine if typed into the browser.The blog is linked from there I,ll send you a pm re prices etc.


----------

